# easports games



## cfleck (Jul 14, 2003)

so i've noticed that easports released madden 2000 back in the day for mac, but to my knowledge have stopped writing games for it. 

has anyone heard any reports to the contrary?  i really like their nba live series, but i'm not a big fan of consoles.  or better yet, does anyone know of some good places to find this kind of information?  i'm kinda new to this gaming scene.


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 14, 2003)

EA didnt really release Madden 2000 for Mac....it was ported by Aspyr i believe, your going to find that there are very few games for mac and fewer sports games, 

you can check on what Apsyr has ported to the mac and what they plan to bring over.  They do have a few sports games like golf and surfing, if your into that sort of thing
http://www.aspyr.com/ 

macsoft also has brought some good games over too, 
http://www.macsoftgames.com/

for mac game news on the web go to
http://www.insidemacgames.com/ 
this page is updated the most and has the best mac game stories that ive seen


----------

